# stock oil cooler shot thinking upgreaed to a oil to air



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

any one running a extrunel oil cooler on there aba not the factory oil to walter but oil to air if so how many roaws are u running


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I have both on mine. And the air/oil is from a Volvo, I don't remember how many rows it is.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a eurosport kit on both my VRs, why do you think you need one, just fix the stocker, is my advise.


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

long story short picked up a aba for cheep cuz blow head gasket pull head, gaskets fine so then only other place for oil to meet water is the oil cooler. Pull the cooler off and ran water threw it and leaks out were the oil filter meats"all the little holes" up and i know its wired cuz its normally just 1.8t passats that are the ones with oil cooler issue but want to get some input or running something diff see what others are running on there cars


----------

